

"The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz" Released - thinkcomp
https://vimeo.com/ondemand/internetsownboy

======
heldrida
"Sorry, this film is not available in your region."

Prffff! What region ? the internet ? jokes

------
nittr
has anyone seen it? review?

------
ForHackernews
Is this going to be on Netflix?

~~~
thinkcomp
Possible, but for now the other possible venues are listed here:

[http://www.takepart.com/internets-own-boy](http://www.takepart.com/internets-
own-boy)

